# resting rabbit meat



## Blue Skys

What is the proper way to rest rabbit meat after you butcher, and how long does it need to rest before cooking?


----------



## miss_thenorth

When I butcher my rabbits, I usually do around 8 at one time (the size of  litter.  I'm usually at it all afternoon.  A dressed rabbit gets put in the fridge while I do the next one and so on.  Then I wash them all up and put them in the freezer--right away.  by this time, rigor is over with.  
When I thaw them, I put them in the fridge to thaw for two days--by that time all the ice is out and they are ready to be cooked.  All my rabbits are tender and flavourful.  I have never had a tough rabbit.

If the rabbits are still stiff when you are done, just put them in the fridge until they loosen up and then freeze.  IMO, there is no set time that is mandatory.  If, by chance--you do freeze while still stiff, let them rest in the fridge until the joints are loose.


----------



## maidservant

Due to a lack of freezer space (full of lamb, deer, duck, and chicken usually), I only butcher 2-3 at a time.  This is enough for my family to have two meals off of.  When I'm finished with all that I'm going to do that day, I'll package them in a ziplock each with some milk in them.  I then lay them in a baking dish so they don't leak.  I'll leave them in the fridge overnight at least, and up to 3 days to soak and marinade.  Makes the meat a little "creamier" in my opinion, and they are great butterflied (opened to where they lay flat) and grilled.  No seasonings needed.


----------



## kelsystar

After dressing, we rinse the carcass really well in cold water and stick them in a cooler full of ice water. Then we move on to the next rabbits. No room in our fridge for that many rabbits. When we're finished, we leave them in the cooler until we're done cleaning up and doing afternoon chores, etc. 

So they probably sit in the cold water for an hour or two before we bag them and stick them in the deep freeze. Never had any problems with toughness (unless overcooked, of course!).


----------



## Blue Skys

Thanks y'all!


----------

